# opening an art gallery



## creativenomad (Aug 9, 2009)

My husband is a Greek and I am American. We visit Greece every year and now my that my husbands retirement is just around the corner we are thinking of relocating to Greece. I am an artist illustrator and would like to open my own galley. I was thinking of a small live/work space on a island that ets tons of tourists. :eyebrows:

How much would this cost? Which island would be best? 

Also my husbandis now a USA citizen how hard would it be for us to stay in the country? Would we have to leave every few months and then renenter?:confused2:

thank you in advance!


----------



## DaisyChain (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Creativenomad,
I've just joined and saw your post ... not sure I can be much help with your questions, but just wanted to wish you luck, and if you are successful in establishing an art gallery, please keep me posted! I am an artist (painter) and am just getting back into the swing of things in my studio (post baby) so would welcome the opportunity of an exhibition!!Iknow that Hydra has a small artist community and galleries (many Greeks go there looking for artwork) but maybe that would mean heavy competition?
Anyway, just wanted to say hi!


----------

